# Deck Lateral Load Connector



## Keystone (Mar 12, 2015)

New Simpson DTT1Z, lateral load connector. Applicable to folks in the 2015 I Codes.

http://www.strongtie.com/ftp/fliers/F-C-DTT1Z15.pdf

IMO, it has been tested, approved, falls under alternate materials and could be used for others not using the 2015 I Codes.


----------



## ICE (Mar 12, 2015)

I have never been a fan of hardware that requires hitting hidden lumber in the right spot.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 12, 2015)

That's swell looking.

Brent.


----------



## steveray (Mar 13, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> That's swell looking.Brent.


It is better than cutting and patching a hole in a finished basement....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 13, 2015)

For additional details see bulletin: http://www.strongtie.com/ftp/bulletins/T-C-DECKLAT15.pdf


----------

